# "Over and out" (sic)



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:14:38 -0700*
Agreed, but a redundant phrase rather than an oxymoron would be my guess.
Another one is "at this point in time" try saying the shorter and therefore
better expression "at this time" as see if it makes any difference.
----- Original Message -----
From: Eric Cozens 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 2:49 PM
Subject: Computers
> G‘Day Andy!
> MAC‘ you say!!   I sooner have a lemon than an apple.  Good on yer
> "Bluebell" - it‘s great to hear "out" not the hackneyed T.V. "...over
> and out..".  Isn‘t that whats called an oxymoron?
>
> Cheers  Eric    A et M
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:27:39 -0700*
How about people who say "irregardless", when "regardless" will suffice.....
MacF
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 8:14 PM
Subject: "Over and out" sic
> > 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:53:22 -0000*
Ian,
Friendly though off-topic nit-picking from the token writer on the list: 
How ‘bout just plain old "now"?
:
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: "Over and out" sic
Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:14:38 -0700
Agreed, but a redundant phrase rather than an oxymoron would be my guess.
Another one is "at this point in time" try saying the shorter and therefore
better expression "at this time" as see if it makes any difference.
----- Original Message -----
From: Eric Cozens 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 2:49 PM
Subject: Computers
 > G‘Day Andy!
 > MAC‘ you say!!   I sooner have a lemon than an apple.  Good on yer
 > "Bluebell" - it‘s great to hear "out" not the hackneyed T.V. "...over
 > and out..".  Isn‘t that whats called an oxymoron?
 >
 > Cheers  Eric    A et M
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:55:53 -0000*
Keep it up, Mac, and you‘ll soon be eligible for membership in the woefully 
underpaid - but fun - Brotherhood of Professional Scribblers!
----Original Message Follows----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: "Over and out" sic
Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:27:39 -0700
How about people who say "irregardless", when "regardless" will suffice.....
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 8:14 PM
Subject: "Over and out" sic
 > >
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

